# Neighbour stealing our cat - anyone else had this?



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Anybody have any solid legal advice on how to deal with a neighbour that keeps trying to steal our cat?

This morning we fell out with them properly - we've had suspicions about them keeping Spider in their flat overnight before as its not like him to wander off at night. This morning I was in the shared garden calling him and I could hear him meowing - I followed the sound into the communal hallway and up the stairs to their flat. When they opened the door I had to pick him up and take him back downstairs. They said they had let him in because he was meowing at their door, and that they had given him some milk and ham :censor:

This evening I bumped into the man from upstairs who tried to give me a lecture about how it is not possible to train cats and that it is cruel to stop them from going wherever they want to go, and he can't help it if he leaves his door open and Spider goes in and gets comfy in their living room. I was too tired and fed up to deal with it as I'd had a crazy day at work and he is impossible to talk to at the best of times, being not very intelligent and one of those 'I'm right and you're wrong' types. 

So, how do I deal with this now? Spider is microchipped, and has a collar on that clearly says 'Please do not feed me'. I am thinking of reporting this to the police (theft) and getting an incident number, then writing them a polite but firm letter, explaining that Spider is our cat and we would appreciate it if they did not allow him into their flat, including a note of the police incident number. We have had problems with this neighbour before being aggressive and making threats, so we have had to get the police involved with him before - they are not fond of him to say the least as he has been in prison previously for various violent acts, so I think they would back us up on this as they have been round to 'have words' with him for threatening us before.


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Unfortunately it isn't theft so nothing from a police point of view I'm afraid.

Your best option really is to keep the cat in your flat and not to let it out.


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

It would bu upto you to control your pet, he can just claim it makes noise non stop like its starving he comes over as the hero you seem like an ass, might have to turn him into a house cat possibly


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Tell your neighbor the cats on medication and he's making him ill by missing doses. Or on a special diet or something, maybe just the thread of getting the police involved will stop him, who knows.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Many years ago I lived in a shared flat in a large block, we had a cat that used to disappear for several days at a time, we discovered he went to at least two other flats where he slept and was fed, they thought he was _their _cat and also wondered where he went for days at a time!


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

yeah the police dont have an issue, somone else reported the elderly lady next door for feeding MY cat, they person that reported diddnt think to ask anyone what was happening, 
the police came round to show a face but diddnt really care.

(i know the lady feeds my cat, she also feeds the two cats from across the road, she asked me and the other owners if it was ok and what foods they could have. she does it because her cats have passed away and she misses their company but feels she is to old to take on new ones)


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Our kitten went missing once and we went round asking all the neighbours and was advised to ask 'the lady who has a lot of cats' she told us she'd not seen him, then the next day he came home with one of her collars on... hate liars...
We tried bringing him in for the night earlier. Unfortunately he got hit on the road and now we have a house cat. It really is worth keeping your cats safe inside. I wish I had.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> Tell your neighbor the cats on medication and he's making him ill by missing doses. Or on a special diet or something, maybe just the thread of getting the police involved will stop him, who knows.


This has worked before with my neighbours. Admittedly the girl who was stealing the cats (sometimes dogs) was about 7, but by the sounds of it, your neighbour probably isn't that much more intelligent than her.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I think he is right and you are wrong. You have no legal standing at all, cats are a massive hole in legal standings, the same thing that means you can let them out your front door to face a world of dangers without breaking a law against neglect or abandonment is the same thing that means that should they get run over the person who kills or injures them has no responsibility to report the accident or offer any assistance or financial aid.

You unfortunately are wanting to flip a coin and win on both sides. 

If you believe cats should be free roaming the reason that is legally allowed for cats but no other non native species (can't think of another owned native species either, bar a pigeon who you can let fly free or allow to fly home from distance) is that they are counted as semi wild, ie not yours to own. 

If you wish to call the cat your own that is the flip side of the coin and goes hand in hand with the responsibility ie stop letting it off your property alone. 

It is not up to them to stop your cat going in to their home, it is up to you stopping him leaving yours.
and they have no legal requirement to have to go to the effort to allow it out again once in, it is not their responsibility.


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

About eight years ago are neighbour took it on himself to keep are cat.Nothing we(bar from getting him knobbled)or the police could do.So the cat lives there know.Only time we see it is in there landing window,iam sure its mouthed help to me a few times.


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

123dragon said:


> yeah the police dont have an issue, somone else reported the elderly lady next door for feeding MY cat, they person that reported diddnt think to ask anyone what was happening,
> the police came round to show a face but diddnt really care.
> 
> (i know the lady feeds my cat, she also feeds the two cats from across the road, she asked me and the other owners if it was ok and what foods they could have. she does it because her cats have passed away and she misses their company but feels she is to old to take on new ones)



I like that she was upfront about it, and totally understand her reasoning. Your post just made me go "aww, bless the old dear" lol.

There is a cat down our street, pretty sure hes auditioning us as new keepers, lol. 
His owner is an old girl, and he behaves like a dog, walks to her sons with her, waits outside to walk back, that sort of thing. Well, as she is getting older and can do less, he seems to be taking to my children more, and coming to spend more time in our yard. We dont feed him or anything, and peg, his owner, encourages the kids to give him his fussing, as she knows shes less able, and her son doesnt want him.


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tell your neighbour that you have just been to the vets and the milk and ham they are feeding ( cats are lactol intolerant) it has made your cat sick and the vet bill was say £90 and since they are half the owner they can pay half the vet bill and keep going round there asking for half for food bills, wormers and flea treatment he might get the hint and stop feeding him. Or you could just make him a indoor cat


----------



## *Shana* (Sep 8, 2010)

Perhaps you need to address why your cat's going there in the first place?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My cat kept coming in with a completely different collar on lol. The collar had messages on saying things like please feed me etc. Found out the old lady over the road had taken a shining to him :/


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

My aunts moggy moved out after she bought a Main ****, once he got past the kitten stage he took over and booted poor Dylan out, he slept in the bushes by the river down the road for a while, then moved in with a family down that way.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

*Shana* said:


> Perhaps you need to address why your cat's going there in the first place?


Just to clarify, Spider is fully vaccinated, insured, microchipped, has tablets for his health problems daily, fed only on a veterinary prescription diet, treated for worms regularly, Frontlined regularly and even has his teeth brushed twice a week. He is loved and adored here, and there is nothing wrong with his care with us. He is happy and content.

However, he is an extremely friendly cat and loves fuss and attention from anyone and everyone. He has started going upstairs because they fuss him, entice him and give him tidbits which are bad for his heath. You can't blame him for thinking he's onto a good thing if he's been given all sorts of naughty treats to eat and allowed free roam of someone else's house in addition to his own. 

This afternoon I had to go and get him AGAIN as he was late for his tablet - I thought he was in the garden (where I left him this morning) and went to find him, but turns out after I'd gone to work they went and got him from the garden. I contacted the police for advice and am happy to say they have been extremely helpful - they are considering it an animal welfare concern as the neighbours are feeding him foods bad for his heath and causing him to be late for his tablets, so the police are going to visit them upstairs tommorow with a formal warning not to allow Spider into their flat anymore.

RESULT! :no1:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

9Red said:


> Just to clarify, Spider is fully vaccinated, insured, microchipped, has tablets for his health problems daily, fed only on a veterinary prescription diet, treated for worms regularly, Frontlined regularly and even has his teeth brushed twice a week. He is loved and adored here, and there is nothing wrong with his care with us. He is happy and content.
> 
> However, he is an extremely friendly cat and loves fuss and attention from anyone and everyone. He has started going upstairs because they fuss him, entice him and give him tidbits which are bad for his heath. You can't blame him for thinking he's onto a good thing if he's been given all sorts of naughty treats to eat and allowed free roam of someone else's house in addition to his own.
> 
> ...


Good result, well done :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great news! :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

9Red said:


> I contacted the police for advice and am happy to say they have been extremely helpful - they are considering it an animal welfare concern as the neighbours are feeding him foods bad for his heath and causing him to be late for his tablets, so the police are going to visit them upstairs tommorow with a formal warning not to allow Spider into their flat anymore.
> 
> RESULT! :no1:



Since when have the police had any place in "animal welfare concerns" As far as I am concerned...What a complete and utter waste of tax payers money. Keep your cat in your flat!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Kare said:


> Since when have the police had any place in "animal welfare concerns" As far as I am concerned...What a complete and utter waste of tax payers money. Keep your cat in your flat!


i hardly ever agree with you, lol.

but i agree..

i have two cats on meds at the moe, none of them go out. Whats the point in letting them out when ive spent literally thousands at the vets?


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

I do agree that a cat on meds SHOULD be kept indoors, as if he's in the garden, he could easily roam further and be late for meds, or miss them completely.

When I was too small to remember, we had a cat, Fleabag, who got pregnant. Lady across the road ended up nicking her right before she moved, and selling on her kittens.

We also had a neighbour claiming Ralphie was in their bedroom and was refusing to leave. When my mum went to go get him, it turned out to not be Ralph, and was a near-identical cat!

Me and my boyfriend have also been adopted by a stray near him (we assume it's a stray, as it's always in his front or back garden, has no collar or chip, and is pretty skinny), and it'll follow us the second we leave the house, till we get to where we're going, then go back and wait for us.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope it does get sorted somehow, but I don't hold out much hope for an amicable truce between you and your neighbour especially if they have a police visit!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Kare said:


> Since when have the police had any place in "animal welfare concerns" As far as I am concerned...What a complete and utter waste of tax payers money. Keep your cat in your flat!


Since the 2006 Animal Welfare Act obviously! (and before that the Protection of Animals Act 1911!)


Animal Welfare is written in law and therefore the police are *100% responsible* for ensuring the Animal welfare act is met.



Surely you didn't think it was the RSPCA's job did you? You do realise that the RSPCA are merely a charity that can/do assist the police?




(p.s. I agree the cat should be keep inside)


----------



## Emma B (Sep 28, 2012)

These people are deliberately enticing the cat into their flat or going and collecting him. Under the law cats are classed as a wild animal as there is no way to stop them wandering however that law does not mean you can go and pick up any old cat and take it home. 

That would be the same as going to someone's house and taking a snake home because you feel like it. Snakes released into the wild here will fare as well as any Feral cat if the environment is right but arguing that they are also wild animals doesn't mean you have a right to any that don't belong to you. 

If this cat is on life enhancing meds for say a heart condition then it's impractical to stop it going out however if the medical condition is short term then yes keep it in. They clearly are not thinking of it's nest interests if they are making it late in getting the medication they have been made aware it needs. This would constitute a Animal Welfare issue. 

Personally I'd wait until it had a really upset stomach then put it by their door and hide around the corner. It would be the last time they invited it in. :whistling2:


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

Bottom line, you cannot stop the cat "wandering", enticed or otherwise. Legally, because of this, you cannot blame anybody who allows the cat to wander into thier home. However, if you can prove that the person, or persons, are deliberately removing the cat from private property then this should be classified as theft. Because they have been seen taking the cat from "communal" areas, this case of theft may not stand up due to it not have taken place on private property. Cats are classified as roaming animals and are, thus, not really covered by your bog standard "ownership" laws.
Even police warnings would not be legally binding unless theft from private property is suspected. If your neighbours ignored police "advice" (as that is all it can be at this stage) and still allowed the cat to enter their home it would still be an enormous uphill struggle for the police to prosecute.

To be realistic, I am afraid your only course of action is to turn him into a house cat. Just think, this will not only ensure your cat will be safe from road traffic and the neighbour's interferences but it will also help out all those gardeners who's garden your cat may do his business in. Better start buying in that cat litter.


----------



## ruukasuu (Sep 12, 2010)

Kare said:


> Since when have the police had any place in "animal welfare concerns" As far as I am concerned...What a complete and utter waste of tax payers money. Keep your cat in your flat!


who lit your tampon on fire ?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> i hardly ever agree with you, lol.


I think you may have said this before, I was unaware of it. I can't say if this is true or not, I tend not to notice much who comments are by. 

I either agree or disagree or simply have an experience to share on a give subject I do not track trends on an individual basis :whistling2:

Though not really noticing whose comment I am quoting does go a fair way to not making me one of these people who always agree with the clique


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Perhaps I am not explaining myself clearly. 

Spider does not roam, he only has access to our secure cat - proof garden which he goes in and out of via the window. The garden is legally our property but we allow the neighbours access through it as they help maintain it and otherwise they have to walk all around the block to get to and from their car - not very nice if it is raining or they have shopping to carry. Unfortunately this also means that when they come in and out they encourage Spider to follow them up from the garden into their flat.

I am a firm believer in house cats and have kept my cats indoors previously when living in the city. However now that we have moved to a quieter town I don't see why I should have to stop MY cat going into MY secure garden just because them upstairs won't mind their own business.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

9Red said:


> Perhaps I am not explaining myself clearly.
> 
> Spider does not roam, he only has access to our secure cat - proof garden which he goes in and out of via the window. The garden is legally our property but we allow the neighbours access through it as they help maintain it and otherwise they have to walk all around the block to get to and from their car - not very nice if it is raining or they have shopping to carry. Unfortunately this also means that when they come in and out they encourage Spider to follow them up from the garden into their flat.
> 
> I am a firm believer in house cats and have kept my cats indoors previously when living in the city. However now that we have moved to a quieter town I don't see why I should have to stop MY cat going into MY secure garden just because them upstairs won't mind their own business.


I reckon id put my foot down and stop letting them in the garden. if they cant enter the garden without coaxing the cat out then they can't get in. pretty simple surely?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

DavieB said:


> I reckon id put my foot down and stop letting them in the garden. if they cant enter the garden without coaxing the cat out then they can't get in. pretty simple surely?


Agreed, stop them going through the garden and tell them why. put a lock on the gate so they can't ignore it - your property you are not obliged to allow them access if it inconveniences them they have only themselves to blame. Simple solution.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't know how long they have been allowed by you to walk across your garden - but this in itself can open a can of worms!


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

If I remember rightly, it's something like every 7 years you have to shut it off for 6 months or it becomes a public right of way. Don't quote me on that, but it's something along those lines.

Personally, I'd keep the cat in anyway though, then the cat's safe from them!


----------



## Emma B (Sep 28, 2012)

We had this and if it's been used as 'a public access way for 20 years or more they have a right to continue. If not you can stop them especially if there is another route they can take which does not intrude on your proerty.

In England and Wales public access rights apply to certain categories of mainly uncultivated land—specifically "mountain, moor, heath, down and registered common land." Developed land, gardens and certain other areas are specifically excluded from the right of access. Agricultural land is accessible if it falls within one of the categories described above. 

In the event that the property owner in front refuses access, the owner in the back needs to initiate proceedings to get the access they need. One way to get access can be through historical precedent. Let's say that in the past, the rear property owners passed continually through the front property for 20 years or more. If this occurred without protest from the property owners in front then the legal presumption is that right of way was granted via prescription.


----------

